
The 2017 Nobel Prize in Physics Is Awarded to Weiss, Barish and Thorne - adunk
https://twitter.com/NobelPrize/status/915152750887014400
======
levanta01
The key achievement, imho: > In the mid-1970s, Rainer Weiss had already
analysed possible sources of background noise that would disturb measurements,
and had also designed a detector, a laser-based interferometer, which would
overcome this noise. Over 40 years ago, Weiss figured out how to do it. And
finally, within his lifetime, he got to see it happen and actually work.

